# The Vatican at Night/ Rome Italy



## JRE313 (Jan 27, 2012)

I think this is my best work. Yes i know there are mistakes

CC welcome 







Here is my Daytime Version


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow...I do like these, very very much....I don't know how you pulled this off...where are all the people and all the jumbotrons and all the other distractions?


----------



## JRE313 (Jan 28, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Wow...I do like these, very very much....I don't know how you pulled this off...where are all the people and all the jumbotrons and all the other distractions?



Clone STamp Tool


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

Having been at the Vatican, that I am sure was alot of work. A lot. Results are faboo!!! Congrats, you should be very, very happy.


----------



## Bellaluna (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow, beautiful!  Though I do like the nighttime version better, the daytime one looks a bit overcooked.  Fantastic shots!


----------



## Compaq (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a few issues with these

#1
Blown highlights on the building. What is up with the statues on the roof? Like you've painted something around them?

I prefer #2, but there's a big halo around the building that I don't like. And that white line that suddenly stops seems weird.

I wish I had that place to photograph. Is it possible for a reshoot?


----------

